# Ciudad Del Carmen



## kilroy444 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey I will be arriving in Ciudad Del Carmen this weekend and was hoping to connect with an expat for some basic info and guidance. I am an ex-jarhead and am coming down on a mix of business and adventure... I will be staying for about 2 weeks and am hoping to find the basics on hotels and or short term rentals. I am also wondering if it is possible to arrange for a driver to take me around town for the day and what I might expect to pay a local driver (with pickup truck). I heard that $20-$30 USD should be more than adequate... any info would help, thx!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

“Hey“ ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

What is a "jarhead"?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A grunt of lower rank, and often dispensable, but sometimes very useful in the short term.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> A grunt of lower rank, and often dispensable, but sometimes very useful in the short term.


I've been meaning to ask - do you really pay this site $19/month for your 'Premium' status ?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> What is a "jarhead"?


jarhead
A member of the United States Marine Corps. When used by civilians it could be considered derogatory, but it is used often among Marines. 

The term originates from the "high and tight" haircut that many Marines have, which makes their head look like a jar. It did NOT originate from their uniform or cover.
"Oorah jarhead, semper fi!"

Urban Dictionary: jarhead

Edit : my dad was a jarhead.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatos said:


> jarhead
> A member of the United States Marine Corps. When used by civilians it could be considered derogatory, but it is used often among Marines.
> 
> The term originates from the "high and tight" haircut that many Marines have, which makes their head look like a jar. It did NOT originate from their uniform or cover.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> “Hey“ ?


First off, Kilroy, welcome to the forum. Sorry, I personally can't give you any information about Ciudad del Carmen, as that isn't my neck of the woods. Hopefully someone else will chime in.

In terms of the quoted post above, I'm guessing RV is taking exception to the use of "Hey" as a greeting. Languages are dynamic and ever-changing, and "hey" is now a commonly accepted friendly, informal greeting, similar to "hi", and not meant to be disrespectful. According to the Free Dictionary, it's been used this way at least since the 1960's in the southeastern United States, but I've noticed it becoming more generalized over the last 15-20 years. There's likely a generational component, since I don't think I would ever have greeted my mother with "Hey" when I phoned her. However I do use it as a greeting when I call or email my siblings, and certainly the sister closest to me in age (I'm the youngest) uses it as well. I think my older 2 sibs use "Hi" more frequently. My oldest daughter is 30, and looking back through her texts, nearly all use "hey" as the salutation. 

Here are a couple of links with more information, for any etymology geeks out there. The origins of "hey" are actually much older than "hi", and various distinct languages around the world use a similar word as a greeting.

etymology - what are the origins of hi, hey, hello? - English Language & Usage Stack Exchange

Hey - definition of hey by The Free Dictionary


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

- Hey, what do you guys think of this idea ?
- Hey, do you think we can get this done on time ?
- Hey, how are we all doing today ?
- Hey, can we break for lunch now ?
...


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I have been to City del Carmen and its a Thriving City... LOTS of business going on , though exactly what , I am not sure.. IMHO I cannot imagine anyone driving you around for the day for $20-$30.. I am assuming you need a Pick Up so the driver must supply that as well. IIWY I would be looking at spending more like $100USD's +


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DiverSailor123 said:


> I have been to City del Carmen and its a Thriving City... LOTS of business going on , though exactly what , I am not sure..


I believe that the the economy of Ciudad del Carmen revolves around the oil industry.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Re: “Hey“

Hi, guys. Good responses. It really is both regional and age-related. To my generation, older than dirt, it is as disrespectful as “dude“, when used by a younger person addressing an older person. Yet, my younger, southern-belle wife uses it frequently in appropriate settings, as have been well described above.

I have, of late, or because it is late, been ruminating upon the many changes that life has produced since my arrival, before the age of plastic. It was probably initiated by a young kid I met, who had visited an old schoolhouse on summer travels. He asked me why those old desks had holes in them. It took awhile before he could be made to understand the utility of an inkwell or the use and insertion of nibs into wooden pens, mixing of ink from powder, etc., etc. Then, he lost interest.........


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I believe that the the economy of Ciudad del Carmen revolves around the oil industry.



You are correct Isla, in fact the local joke is folks do not need suntan lotion while visiting the beach because there is so much oil in the water it coats your body.........


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Regarding this topic - I did do a quick google search and came up with a Schlumerger (?) employee support site (are they involved in oil ?). I'm making an assumption here but I'll bet there are a lot (a few) of people sitting around there who would bite at the chance to help someone like killroy...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Re: “Hey“
> 
> Hi, guys. Good responses. It really is both regional and age-related. To my generation, older than dirt, it is as disrespectful as “dude“, when used by a younger person addressing an older person. Yet, my younger, southern-belle wife uses it frequently in appropriate settings, as have been well described above.
> 
> I have, of late, or because it is late, been ruminating upon the many changes that life has produced since my arrival, before the age of plastic. It was probably initiated by a young kid I met, who had visited an old schoolhouse on summer travels. He asked me why those old desks had holes in them. It took awhile before he could be made to understand the utility of an inkwell or the use and insertion of nibs into wooden pens, mixing of ink from powder, etc., etc. Then, he lost interest.........


I feel in many ways I have a foot on each side of the generational divide. My first 3 years of primary school were spent in a one-room country schoolhouse (had to walk 2 miles each way to get there - uphill both ways!! ). We had some of those desks with the hole for inkwells, but even though I liked practicing calligraphy with fountain pens, we never used ink and nib-pens, just ball points or newfangled "Magic Markers". We had outhouses, one for boys, one for girls. Even though it was the 1960's, my kids refer to it as "the olden days". Then my county in rural Nebraska instituted bussing into town for the "country kids" and those old one-room Grades K-8 schools were shuttered. For phone service, we had a party line for all of my growing up years. 

Of course now I call my smartphone "my external memory" and it is with me pretty well 24/7. While I try to be mindful about not letting it consume my life or let virtual contacts take priority over the people I have around me in the flesh, it certainly requires a degree of intentionality to keep it to reasonable limits. Nevertheless, for me the benefits of being connected outweigh the downside, especially when Facetime (like an iPad version of Skype, for those who don't know) allows me to see and hear my 5 yr old granddaughter in Puebla play the piano or sing while her daddy plays the guitar. 

I'm interacting with many "under 30's" daily, in my home and in my office. While I don't deliberately try to speak/act like a millenial, I do realize that my usage of words has been influenced by them. Using "Hey" as a friendly greeting with no disrespect intended is just one way.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe it is Schlumberger... I only have bone to that city once and that was enough for me..iI would think you could negotiate a price with a cab. Ask them how much for so many hours.. Not sure you need a day either unless you want to go a little north and see the fishing shacks and restaurants.. If you are going for work someone is sure to advise you on where to go and what to see once you are down there . I sure could not help you. Sorry.


----------



## kilroy444 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank You everyone for the information, I will check into the Schlumberger place!


----------

